# Kribensis and/or Bolivians



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay, since my 90 gallon leaked and my parents decided I could no longer keep a big tank anymore, I've decided to downsize and go to dwarf cichlids for my 37 gallon (30x12x24)

I'm trying to decide between a group (5?) of bolivian rams, a few rams and a male kribensis, and maybe a pair of kribs. (This would be with a few rasboras or something up top as a dither)

Your thoughts?


----------



## bpman25 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like it, I have a krib in with my mixed cichlid tank and he is territorial, I would not call him aggresive but be careful if you are doing a pair, they will fiercly guard whatever part of the tank they claim and that may be rough on the little rams.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Okay - well I've heard rams do well in groups...

1. How many in a group should there be?

2. Will they "beg" for food like my oscar and uaru do/did?

3. Will they compete with my giant danios for food?

For the Kribs...

1. Should I do a 1m/3f ratio?

2. Would a pair work with danios up top and cories on the bottom?

3. Would they beg like my oscar / uaru?

4. Would they compete with the danios for food?


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

i have a 55 with 2 bolivian rams 2 eb rams 1 eb balloon ram 1 sailfin balloon gold ram 4 german blue rams... 2 kribs... 2 apisto macmasteri 2 apisto borelli, a bunch of swordtails and a few platys... 6 rainbow fish and a host of sharks (albino rainbow, apollo "golden shark" ,irridecent, balla shark and a red tailed chalceus and plecos and the kribs are more aggressive to each other than anyone else... everyone in my tank gets along just fine... no aggression issues


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

i dont have any problems with them eating either... being with giant danios and coreys they should be fine.. not sure about begging as *** never had an oscar... rams die really easily especially in a new tank.. i had numerous die and die and die... gets kind of expensive... petsmart now has german blues for $6 so i finaly just said i'll buy alot so at least some will survive... electric blue's are expensive and always come in really small...anyways i would establish the tank first before spending alot of money on rams... they are notorious for dying easily..


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

The filters, substrate, and 40% of the water in this tank are all from my 90 gallon which decided to spring a leak this weekend, so I had to downsize.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2011)

gotcha... do yourself a favor... get a sponge filter as well... im not sure how long the media keeps the bacteria on it if its not in water... so it might cycle again regardless if it hasnt been in water.. im not sure about this thou... seems plausible thou


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

So, the foot print is 30 x 12, but 24 high? This means you are stocking a 20 gallon long, when it comes to dwarfs. It would be risky to mix kribs and rams with this footprint. I would look to get a pair or trio of dwarfs. Bolivians are better in groups, but I think a 4 footer is needed to pull it off. With all of that height, try stocking lightly top to bottom. You can keep a pair of dwarfs on the bottom and still keep a pair of angels or mesonauta to occupy the mid-water level.

I would think giant danios are a little too big for this tank and will distract from your cichlid. Rasboras or tetra will be fine. IME, all cichlids beg for food when they recognize the hand that feeds them.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Yeah - I just created a new thread since I've decided to go with Bolivians.

Here's the link

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=224048

Worst comes to worst, I buy a group of bolivians and narrow it down to a pair once(if) they pair off.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 3 kribs in with my African tank. I love them their very peaceful and have never been picked on from mbunas over twice their size.


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

i wouldn't get tht many female kribs because they breed alot mine bred the babies are about 1 month old and she layed again so i wouldn't get that many

if you want fry i wouldn't get cories cause kribs are more bottom fish and the cories may eat the fry if it gets a chance.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Got the cories today (rabauti) and the fry will be at 1" size when I get them


----------

